# Male Polish Rabbit mix in need of a GOOD home!



## buster2369 (Oct 23, 2011)

I just got this rabbit a little over a month ago, but recently I moved back in to my parents house since money was tight. I don't want to get rid of him but they live in a small condo and don't want the rabbit here also. He is a Polish Rabbit, Male, Spayed, very loving, big personality! He is litter box trained, and comes when called, he likes to follow you around, and loves people! Right now he does not have a cage, he seems much happier without one. He is very affectionate, loves to be pet, energetic, loves to play & binky everywhere! I am not sure if he gets along with other animals. He is a people rabbit. Good for a person who is home a lot and will give him attention. I want him to go to a GOOD home. 
I live in Westchester NY, but am willing to drive him to a good forever home in the NY metro area (Long Island, Putnam/Duchess county area & others) 
This isn't urgent, the sooner the better, but I will keep him until he finds a good home

I posted some pics below of him.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/andria2369/


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 23, 2011)

Wish we were closer. ray:


----------



## buster2369 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, it has been about 7 weeks since I got buster, and he has brought so much joy into my life, even my parents are starting to love him.. :bunnyheartI think he may have found a forever home here with me... This will give me motivation to try to find my own place.. anyway thanks for looking. :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 16, 2011)

Andria, i'm so happy you are thinking of keeping Buster. I'm glad your parents are staring to love him. 

Make sure he gives your Mom & Dad some Bunny Kisses.

Susan


----------



## buster2369 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Susan, 
I think my dad really likes him, probably because he's used to being around females, it's nice to have another male presence in the house. I really don't think I could part with him at this point! The hardest part is knowing one day I will have to deal with his death  I don't think I will be able to as I have never lost anyone close to me. As I write this Buster is hopping around our living room trying to get everyone to pet him! He is so sneaky! But at least he thanks us by licking our hand or as I like to call it "bunny kisses" . It is so cute!:rabbithop


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 17, 2011)

That is so great your parents came around. It is really hard to spend much time with a bun and not fall in love :inlove:

Good job Buster!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 17, 2011)

:yahoo:


----------



## Snowballbun (Nov 17, 2011)

Awww I just have to tell you your rabbit is so adorable. I love the santa hat haha. I really hope you do end up keeping him. Also, my rescue buddies say none of their rabbits lick them, but mine gives me kisses all of the time, so that is something special that not all of them do. Means he loves you very much!


----------

